# WTBuy Jet Tiller



## jtf (Aug 24, 2017)

Anybody in western NC (southwest VA or east TN) have a tiller jet 60/40, 50/35 or comparable for sale? Good condition a must, for 22.6" transom. Talked to four dealers, they don't stock them around here. The 40/30 might be a bit weak for 1650 metal hull?

Thanks for any leads.


----------



## Lonedrake (Aug 24, 2017)

I run a Merc 40/30 on a 1750 and it runs about 28mph by myself. 24-25 loaded. Good luck finding one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtf (Aug 24, 2017)

Talked to someone today that runs a 40/30 on a 500lb hull, same rivers as I do. He reports it's doing fine. So add that one to the wish list. Thanks


----------



## rotus623 (Aug 24, 2017)

I had a real clean Merc 25/20 tiller on a .100 gauge Polarkraft all weld, 1648. Would do 18-19 with just me, 16-17 with bait tank, full gear and another person. It was a fun rig but long runs took foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## jtf (Sep 1, 2017)

Found a 50/35, hope to get it rigged in Sept.


----------

